# Trying to leave early from Apartment



## dantescritic (Apr 20, 2017)

So I want to keep the situation as simple as possible. I signed a 4 year contract (I know I know, but often you'll do anything to keep from being homeless) in the city of Milan. My issue is as follows, in the contract it stipulates that I must provide six months notice if I plan to leave the apartment. My concern is if I lose my job, I have family in Spain that can allow me to live in my own apartment rent free, but do I need to stay in Italy six months and pay rent that long? I guess my questions are. 

1) What are the penalties for leaving with just 1-2 months advance, does the renter simply keep my security deposit? 

2) Is there any way to expedite the process, what is the best way to go about it? 

I guess that's all I have for now, will share more as time goes on. 

Thanks


----------



## dafnep (Apr 23, 2017)

Hi Dante,
I have a mortgage, so I don't know much about rent, but checking online I see the 6-months- law is just the general law.
You can close a contract for serious reasons before the end, but anyway you have to provide six months notice. There is a tax to pay (67 Euros) at the Agenzie dell'Entrate, called "imposta di risoluzione" and you should pay the 6 months rent anyway. You can avoid that if the landlord find another tenant or let you go without paying. In any case, you have to write down that is ok for him.
Search in Italian on the web, you'll find more information for sure. Ant talk with your landlord.
Good luck


----------

